# When is the right time for teaching to walk (And other tips)



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Our Std will be arriving next week. At that time he'll be 13 weeks.

When is the right time to start teach him to walk (After vets etc. of course). Is it better to start in our, relatively small, backyard or straight out on the streets in our quiet neighborhood ?

I have read a lot and I'm going with the prong collar with rubber tipped prongs.

Other tips on walking training would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I usually start with a snap on collar and a leash inside the house and backyard just to get the puppy used to a leash. I have heard of prong collars used with strong adult dogs but would not want to use them with puppies. Could start the puppy with a bad association with leash and collar even with the rubber tips.

My favorite collar is a martingale.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Good advice. All the reading on how great prongs were I didn't consider that using them with a puppy would be an issue, now I look back and no one is referencing puppies.

What size would you say for a Std, 1inch, 3/4 inch etc ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would start without a leash at all. Puppies want to be with you - rewarding them with fun and praise and tiny tidbits keeps it that way. When they understand that the game is to stay close to you as you twist and turn and change speed and direction around the house and yard, add a cue - I use "With me!" Then when you add a leash (and I would use a harness with a puppy to avoid damage to the throat and unpleasant associations with the leash), your puppy already knows what "With me!" means. Praise and reward constantly, and keep lessons short - a few minutes is enough for a young puppy. Avoid at all costs getting into tugging matches - yes, you can force a puppy to do as you wish, but you are teaching him to tug while you do so!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Please rethink the pronged collar. Poodles have very delicate throats and sensitive personalities. I really don't think a choke collar is necessary. 

13 wk old spoos are very energetic and curious. Where I am from, we had to stay confined to our yard until after his final vaccination and clearance from the vet as Parvo is prevalent in many places in my city. I "practiced" walking my spoo puppy in my back yard off and on while we waited for quarantine to end. 

I found my spoos energy difficult to control once we were out walking in the neighborhood. I feared he'd slip his collar, but really he just choked himself into coughing fits. I went and picked up a harness that goes around his front legs, sits on his sturdy chest and clips on his back. The leash clips to the harness on his back. This allowed me to hold and directly him firmly without hurting him. All the pressure is exerted on his chest and it gave me much more control. 

While training him to walk with me, I would bring a pocket full of kibble and dole out pieces to him when he did things I liked, (walking at my side, returning his attention to me when we passed strangers, gathering his courage to pass the crazy barking dog house, ect).

If you are kind, firm, clear and offer lots of rewards (ie treats), your spoo will learn to walk with you pretty quickly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would have no problem using a pinch collar with an adult spoo, but not with a puppy. I would use the smallest lightest one if you do eventually use one. Make sure you have someone show you how to use it properly.

That being said, right now I am just having my 8 1/2 week old puppy develop a fondness for following me around in the yard. Whenever I stop if he has kept up with me I give him a treat or a belly rub or other life reward and then we start moving again. He has had a collar and leash on, but that was so I had a handle to him in case something happened when we were out (so far just the trip home and to the vets this morning). Now that his first dose of immunizations has had a few days to kick in I will carry him around in my neighborhood to meet and greet. He will have a collar and leash and I will put him down when I return to my property so that he can take a few steps on leash. Nothing formal for a while yet...

You may want to check out these two thread that have lots of good tips for puppy (and older dog) training.

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/100970-ian-dunbar-seminar-workshop.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/137842-how-train-your-new-puppy.html


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Great tips given.

Just want to add I HATE prong collars--I think they're cruel. I can't imagine anyone recommending them, especially for a puppy. Maizie just started walking in our neighborhood a few days ago and she is so light on the leash! She doesn't pull like our golden, or my friend's two teenage lab puppies. It really helps that the breeder started her on the lead early and I continued it from the day I got her in our backyard.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Please rest easy - pronged collar is out  Canceled the Amazon order !!

I am very much against harnesses, I think they are very counter productive.

Currently my miniature walks with a nose collar because he pulled so much. He got used to it.

Our miniature and previous std never really learned to walk well because we made a lot of mistakes early on. I am trying to avoid those mistakes this time. I'm not a fan of them pulling on the regular collar either but as you said they do just pull.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

as other have said you start by getting them to follow you in the house or backyard lots of treats for being in the right place food, praise, belly rubs even tug if that is what they like. by the time you are ready to out in the front yard the puppy will have the basics down. ie if i stay in this area near her she will feed me treats... even if all you do is one or two steps treat at the beginning you are making all kinds of pleasant associations. 

Prongs when normally reserved for use on adults that either never learned to loose leash walk as puppies or who have decided they don't have to do what you want. They* MUST* be properly fitted and you never yank on them the dog applies the pressure and releases the pressure. Head collars can work for some dogs but I have heard of a LOT of poodles that abhor the things. None of my three will tolerate them, one simply lays down and refuses to move for anything while it is on, one hangs his head and won't stop pawing at it or trying to rub it off he has even injuried him self trying to remove it. Jazz doesn't like it but will move with it on stopping frequently to paw at it. Since she now behaves well on a buckle collar and leash we gave ours away.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks,

One factor I failed to state is that I have 3 other dogs, it's going to be difficult to find alone time without them being inside howling to come out. 

One option is to train the new dog in the 2 car garage (with no car of course), which is easier to shut off than the backyard.

I've got the message though. I was looking at different leashes and training methods and didn't realize that many state - not for dogs under 1 year - or similar.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin may I suggest you check out Sue Ailsby? Her training levels can be great starters for a dog or can take you all the way to obedience, rally etc. titles. 

I understand the difficulty of finding a time and place to train JUST one dog but it can really make a difference if you can work out a way to give the little chap alone with you time a few times a week. Just like with kids it helps them develop their own personality. Of course we also do group training in the house for some things. It is nice to have an older dog to help with housebreaking.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am also in the position of having a new puppy and older dogs. We are making sure that everyone gets their own attention by either leaving two outside and working the one inside or taking one outside and leaving the other two in the house. All of my dogs do performance sports so they all need attention to specific aspects of what they do. Right now the puppy is not included in the work that I do with the others together since he needs to be crated when I am leaving, but for my grown ups I do things with them in the kitchen when I am getting ready to leave where they each have to do different things side by side to earn the "going out of the house now" buffalo ear or other chewy rewards.


----------



## knittingmolly (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi,

I recently started walking my 18 week old spoo with an Easy Walk harness, which attaches to the leash in front at the chest, and i have been amazed by the difference. He was previously a big puller and now he walks with a loose leash much more of the time. The front-chest leash attachment helps me steer Astro gently and redirect his attention toward me. He still tugs sometimes (like when we're passing a barking dog), but we have long peaceful stretches of calm loose leash. I don't totally understand why it works so well, but the difference is remarkable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the Easy Walk. It's the only way I could ever control Fiona! It's great for Maizie too so I don't hurt her throat.


----------

